# the best poster in this forum is....



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

i voted for JNice because i like his posts and in general i agree with them.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I voted for ralaw.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I voted for JNice!

There was no indications to Captain Obvious????


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> There was no indications to Captain Obvious????


done


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I voted for JNice!
> 
> There was no indications to Captain Obvious????


Well, what about the former mod, Hobojoe then?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Oops, I think I wasted my vote. I voted for X-Factor because I thought I'd let people looking at the poll results know he's a good poster. Now I see JNice and Ralaw are tied at 6 each. I would have voted for JNice!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I voted for Hairy Midget, he not only brings this forum activity, but he reps the Magic all over the board.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I voted for Hairy Midget, he not only brings this forum activity, but he reps the Magic all over the board.


Hellz yea


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Oops, I think I wasted my vote. I voted for X-Factor because I thought I'd let people looking at the poll results know he's a good poster. Now I see JNice and Ralaw are tied at 6 each. I would have voted for JNice!


Hey! A vote for X-Factor is _never_ wasted. I'm sure some one will break the tie though.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

in for a vote... xfactor

only because i love his avatar... thats some OG ish...


----------



## Kampen (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey this is my first post on bbb.net, but i've been always checking bbb.net for a year now.
I have allways agreed with ralaw, he is so intellegent (no sucking up fo real).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kampen said:


> Hey this is my first post on bbb.net, but i've been always checking bbb.net for a year now.
> I have allways agreed with ralaw, he is so intellegent (no sucking up fo real).


Even though you've been lurking around for a year, welcome, as this is your first post. Oh, and thank you. Your check will be in the mail. :biggrin:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

ralaw gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap: *


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I demand a recount ...


----------

